# best day in a while



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Went out yesterday afternoon to the intracoastal with my wife and son. We met up with a friend who fishes the area regularly and he showed us a few of his honey holes. It was non stop action from about 6:00 to a little after dark. My kid, 4 years old, caught his first red. The little spiderman poles are pretty tough! We kept 4 reds and 4 specks but threw about that much back.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on a good trip with the family:thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Ain't that something!! Nice pic

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet that red was a hell of a tug on the ol Spidey pole!
Good stuff!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!!! good job! he's hooked forever now. I caught my first red at Alabama point when I was six on a snoopy pole! man that was a looooooooong time ago.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! Looks like you have one happy kid "smiling ear to ear."


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Man, when we were kids all we got were green and tan push button zebcos, you're so lucky! Great catches on your spiderman!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Great job! We fished the ICW from noon til about 4, had a few but mostly short fish. Still learning the area but the wife and kids had fun.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Awesome man thanks for sharing that, looks like the fish isn't the only thing hooked you just made a life time fishing partner.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Specks and Reds*

It really makes the Trip when the kids get in on the Action. Good job my Man!:thumbsup:


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome, priceless and congrats.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is one happy young man!


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, he definitely enjoyed himself!


----------



## Red tail (Mar 20, 2014)

great pic, great memories!


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

What'd you catch em on?


----------

